# 2014 cruze diesel



## mocorral217 (Sep 28, 2018)

Has the EPA shut everyone down, trying to buy a vin license for the efi autocal everybody I talk too acts like I've got the plague, is there anyone out there that can help me?.


----------



## Cudrowjr (Jul 1, 2016)

I'm in the same boat. I talked to a guy at wide open diesel...said there may be something soon. But not at the moment. If you find one I've got some $$$ burning a hole in my pocket for this project....

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mocorral217 (Sep 28, 2018)

Will do, it's weird I think everyone thinks I'm a fed looking for a bust or something, hopefully something comes out soon, happy holidays, thx Mike.


----------

